# biking in Mauii



## ssphoenixa (Jul 25, 2010)

I might have a change to move to Mauii and work in lanai. No deal yet but i have to start finding out about road and biking conditions. Any good way to find a 3-4 hour ride without being hit by anyone and enjoy a good workout? Any place in Mauii for Crit racing?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

ssphoenixa said:


> I might have a change to move to Mauii and work in lanai. No deal yet but i have to start finding out about road and biking conditions. Any good way to find a 3-4 hour ride without being hit by anyone and enjoy a good workout? Any place in Mauii for Crit racing?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I never biked there but have you hear of Haaleakalala (sp). Seems like it could be paradise to bike.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

I've ridden up Haleakala twice in the last two years, it was epic! Plenty of riding on Maui for a few years. Depends how fast you get bored of the same routes- But the weather and scenery are always beautiful! Wish I would have gone over more often.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

*Riding up Haleakala*

I am going to be in Maui in a couple of weeks, I plan to renting a bike while I am there, can you give me some tips on riding there?. 



rose.johnp said:


> I've ridden up Haleakala twice in the last two years, it was epic! Plenty of riding on Maui for a few years. Depends how fast you get bored of the same routes- But the weather and scenery are always beautiful! Wish I would have gone over more often.


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

How about riding on Oahu? Any input there? I'd love to ride Haleakula one day but I will be on Oahu in a few weeks and need to keep up my training. I'll be looking for a gym to do some indoor spin workouts, as well as a place to rent a bike for some outdoor rides.


----------



## janiszew (Nov 4, 2006)

Lots of riding on Maui, sadly not too much racing yet but I've been doing some prelim planning. If you live in Makawao or Paia there are 14 solid routes so you won't get too bored, especially since you can do some of them backwards. For rentals, I have a shop, Maui Cycles, you can email me at [email protected], I'm always happy to help get people riding or go for a spin with them.


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

I'll be over there next week and am planning to climb Haleakala. Since I'll be staying over at Kihei then finding my way over to the climb, any advice on roads to use or avoid? How about markets or stops to refill water bottles on the way up?

-Thanks, Todd


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

A Maui thread, and no pics?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

SystemShock said:


> A Maui thread, and no pics?


That forum was banned.


----------



## glen campbell (Jan 31, 2008)

what island is the best for road riding/training????? Also is May or June a good month?


----------



## mauiguy (Sep 7, 2011)

all year round!


----------

